# Die Alli Gilde "Blizzlike" und "Blizzlike PvP" auf Nera´thor sucht Neue Member



## Esprit (7. November 2006)

Die Gilde Blizzlike sucht noch aktive und nette member,genauso wie die Gilde Blizzlike PvP.
beide gilden gehören zusammen und bilden ein großes ganzes...
Ts²,Forum und wams sind selbstverständlich vorhanden...
PvP Stammgruppe für LvL 10-19 wird gemacht...
freue mich über jede anfrage.

Mfg Nìtró <Blizzlike | Blizzlike PvP > Esprit


----------

